# Mynetdiary



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just downloaded mynetdiary great little dieting app to help measure my calorie and macro intake. According to its calculations though of what I want to gain and what my calorie expenditure is daily through work I should be consuming 5750 calories daily!! That's ridiculous surely ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a little high, lol

Best to just track what you're eating and see if you gain or lose weight


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol just a bit yanny. my jobs physical but I'm not sweating all day long so i don't think I would lose as many calories a day as what it's saying.

I managed to eat 3900 calls yesterday I think I may need to add a few extreme build and recover shakes to bump up calories and protein intake a little more


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know of a way a way to measure or guesstimate your calorie expenditure on a regular working day?

How do you guys do it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

apps cant tell how hard/intense youre training..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I use Myfitnesspal, tells you calories / protein / carbs / fats etc after you have added your daily diet in.

Also gives you a target calories amount and takes off your food / training etc but as cal said the training is only an average...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Anyone know of a way a way to measure or guesstimate your calorie expenditure on a regular working day?
> 
> How do you guys do it?


Track your calories, check your weight and adjust calories as needed


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

You could use some thing called the Perceived Activity Ratio (PAR), It's as close as you can get really to measuring something scientifically but then i'm not convinced it's any better than calculating your Physical Activity and Lifestyle (PAL) on top of any BMR measurements. Most of these app's your using should be based on at least one of those methods.

This method is useful for designing any diet, but if you've been following a plan for a while I'd be more incline to apply the method that Yanny is suggesting. Only do that though if your failing to meet the minimum calories required from any BMR calculations and is the way I'd do it.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Trouble is it says I need over 5000 calories which is ridiculous as it says my job uses around 2750 calories a day so taking that deficit into account I suppose its right. But I really don't think my job uses that many calories? I basically eat as much as I can as clean as I can. I sometimes eat a little dirty as I find it hard to put the weight on


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Track your calories, check your weight and adjust calories as needed


Simple advice cheers bud. I'll stick to that


----------

